# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف نفرق بين الاسم العربي و الأعجمي

## أبو الصادق

كيف نفرق بين الاسم العربي و الأعجمي

الكلام الأعجمي هو كلُّ ما ليس بعربي ، و لو نقل إلى العربية .
و لمعرفة العجمة في الاسم طرائق سبعة :

الأولى : أن يُعرف بالنقل عن إمام من أئمة العربية .

الثانية : أن يكون خارجاً عن أوزان الأسماء العربية .

الثالثة : أن يكون أوله نون ثم راء كـ ( نرجس )، فإنه لا يعرف في العربية اسم هذه حاله .

الرابعة : أن يكون آخره دالٌ بعدها زاي كـ ( مهندز )، أو دالٌ بعدها ذال كـ ( بغداذ ) .

الخامسة : أن يجتمع فيه :
(1) الجيم و الصاد كـ ( الصولجان )
(2) الجيم و القاف كـ ( المنجنيق )
(3) الجيم و الكاف كـ ( جنكيز )
(4) الجيم و الطاء كـ ( الطاجن )
(5) السين و الذال كـ ( السذَّاب )
(6) الصاد و الطاء كـ ( صراط )
(7) الطاء و التاء كـ ( طست )

السادسة : أن يكون خماسياً أو رباعياً عارياً من الحروف الذلاقية _ و هي : الباء ، و الراء ، و الفاء ، و اللام ، و الميم ، و النون _ .
فإذا كان الاسم كذلك _ أي رباعي أو خماسي وهو خالٍ من تلك الحروف _ فهو أعجمي( ).

السابعة : أن يأتي الاسم و فيه لام بعدها شين ، فإن الشينات في العربية كلها قبل اللام .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

